# Traveling to Wembley stadium (from up north)



## danwel

Just thought I’d ask for some advice from here as I’ve got cup final tickets for next weekend and will be travelling to Wembley from up north. Whitby, North Yorkshire to be precise.

I obviously don’t think it’s a good idea to drive too near to Wembley so was toying with driving to potters bar and parking in car park then train and tube to stadium but it’s been 15 years since I was last at potters bar so assuming I can still park there and grab the train to London ?

Alternatively there the option of driving to York and going by train from there but thought if I could get the car reasonably close It would be a better option plus trains are a damm site more expensive than I remember.

Other than that any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## tyreman

Might be worth looking at Park on my Drive,we went to a large concert at Wembly,parked five minutes from the stadium (did get there early) at the end the traffic was busy but not horrendous,but i don't know how different it would be for a large match ?


----------



## Bug Sponge

Sounds like you've got the right idea. I was there yesterday and there's so much building works going on at the moment I'd avoid at all costs.


----------



## Naddy37

Unless you’ve a parking pass, personally, I’d be using the train/tube. Less hassle/less stress!

I’ve parked using Club Wembley, even leaving 60mins after match has finished is an utter nightmare getting out.


----------



## Serkie

I usually park at Denham main line station and get the train in to Wembley Stadium. Takes about 20 minutes. Parking is cheap for the day there.

Denham is close to M40 and M25 as well so well connected to road links.


----------



## danwel

Serkie said:


> I usually park at Denham main line station and get the train in to Wembley Stadium. Takes about 20 minutes. Parking is cheap for the day there.
> 
> Denham is close to M40 and M25 as well so well connected to road links.


That looks like it will be a better option for me and save going across London ok tube and train.

What's parking like ?

Thanks


----------



## .Griff.

Is it for a sporting event? Are there coaches available?

If so do that/ It's by far the most hassle-free option.

We went a couple of years ago by coach. Police escorted it through traffic to a dedicated carpark right outside the stadium and it cost next to nothing.


----------



## danwel

.Griff. said:


> Is it for a sporting event? Are there coaches available?
> 
> If so do that/ It's by far the most hassle-free option.
> 
> We went a couple of years ago by coach. Police escorted it through traffic to a dedicated carpark right outside the stadium and it cost next to nothing.


Yeah it's FA Cup final but I want to get home in reasonable time after match and not mega late. Plus my boy can put seat back in car and go to sleep. I think my plan was to get car reasonably close to save relying on public transport too much


----------



## danwel

Was talking to my uncle who managed to get me the tickets and he suggested driving to Stanmore which i think may be better as trains are more regular and is a similar driving time but only 10 mins on train/tube so going to go there.

Thanks for the help people it is much appreciated as always


----------



## Naddy37

It’s a nightmare on the tube getting back, as you can well imagine, but the Police control it well.


----------



## Darlofan

I went few years back to watch Darlington in the FA Trophy final. Parked in an industrial unit about 5mins walk from stadium and had no trouble getting out at all. I'm sure it'll be the same for Chelsea Man City😂😂😂😉😉


----------



## nbray67

Darlofan said:


> I went few years back to watch Darlington in the FA Trophy final. Parked in an industrial unit about 5mins walk from stadium and had no trouble getting out at all. I'm sure it'll be the same for Chelsea Man City😂😂😂😉😉


It's Utd not City pal.


----------



## Darlofan

nbray67 said:


> It's Utd not City pal.


They're all the same😂😂


----------



## shycho

Stanmore is not a bad shout as the majority will be heading the opposite direction on the train. You'll still have a 10-30 minute slow march to the station but it's not too bad.

I've driven once and parked on someones drive just outside the stadium, and it's just not worth the hassle! The roads within 2-3 miles of the stadium are horrendous, and it can take you up to an hour to move a mile down the road.


----------



## danwel

shycho said:


> Stanmore is not a bad shout as the majority will be heading the opposite direction on the train. You'll still have a 10-30 minute slow march to the station but it's not too bad.
> 
> I've driven once and parked on someones drive just outside the stadium, and it's just not worth the hassle! The roads within 2-3 miles of the stadium are horrendous, and it can take you up to an hour to move a mile down the road.


Cheers for the heads up, I am pretty much gonna stick with that now. Just hope my team don't let me down or it will be an expensive and long day for me and my boy.

I'm excited for him as it's only his third United game with his previous two being FA cup 4th round against reading last season and Boxing Day against Burnley this season so it's gonna be awesome for him, plus it's my first cup final too &#55357;&#56397;⚽


----------

